# Postfix virtual user/domains -- E-Mail Ordner löschen



## mbsouth (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo ans Team!

Postfix virutal user and domains - folgende Situation:
Durch das Löschen von Mail-Benutzern aus der User-Tabelle wird der E-Mail Account gelöscht, die angelegte Ordnerstruktur bzw. die E-Mails in Form der Dateien bleiben aber erhalten ( /home/vmail/example.com/...).

Meine Frage/Bitte:

Hat jemand von euch ein Skript in Verwendung, welches, per Cron Job, diese Dateileichen entfernt?

mbsouth


----------



## mbsouth (18. Juli 2008)

Habe einen Ansatz gefunden und werde versuchen, das Script zum Löschen der Ordnerstruktur des jeweiligen Users, in mein Admin-Tool einzufügen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_users_postfix_courier_mailscanner_clamav_centos_p5

LG mbsouth


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Hinweis, wenn Du ISPConfig 3 nimmst, wird auch ein nahezu identisches virtual Setup verwendet, aber die Funktionen zu löschen und Anlegen von Users inkl. diversen anderen Funktionen wir Filter etc. sind in einem einfach zu bedienenden Web-Interface verfügbar.


----------



## mbsouth (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Till!

Auf meinen Mailservern (Debian 4.0 Etch) läuft nur Postfix V.U.D. + Dovecot + Amavis new + DCC Razor + Spam Assassin + ClamAV. (100% Mailingdienste)

Die Datenbank für User und Domains läuft auf einem eigenen DB Server. Am Mailserver ist auch kein Apache bzw. ISP Config installiert. Die Benutzerverwaltung (http://www.grs-service.ch/pub/grs_mminstallation.html) habe ich meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend angepasst. Diese ist wiederum auf einem Webserver installiert.

Werden nun Einträge in der Tabelle USER gelöscht, bleiben die Daten (Ordner + Dateien) erhalten. Bei mehr als 60 Maildomains (mit eigenen Mail-Admins) und hunderten von Mailaccounts bleibt da eine Menge Müll auf der Platte zurück. 

Ist es möglich, mit ISC Config einen Mailserver zu verwalten, welcher auf einem physikalisch anderen Server als ISP Config installiert ist?

Alois


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

> Ist es möglich, mit ISC Config einen Mailserver zu verwalten, welcher auf einem physikalisch anderen Server als ISP Config installiert ist?


Mit ISPConfig 3 kannst Du beliebig viele externe Mailserver von einem Control Panel aus verwalten. Mail, Web und Datenbankserver müssen nicht auf dem selben Rechner sein.

Schau es Dir halt mal an, Du kannst es zum testen als virtuelle Maschine hier runterladen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=718

ISPConfig 3 verwendet im Moment Courier als pop3 und imap server, dovecot sollte aber vermutlich auch funktionieren, wenn man die Config Dateien anpasst.

Eine andere Lösung für Dein ursprüngliches Problem wäre es, ein Shell script zu schreiben, z.B. in PHP, das einmal pro Tag alle Domain und User Folder auf dem Mailserver durchgeht und vergleicht, ob sie noch in der Datenbank existieren. Wenn nicht, löscht das Script das Verzeichnis.


----------

